# Where Have I Been? Well...



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

I've been absent from the forum for a few days, and likely it'll be a few more days until I'm back and in sensible, working order.
Here's what's been going on in my life:

1. I had my first replacement part installed, a couple of weeks ago. My right-eye's cataract-riddled lens was replaced with a new, clear, plastic lens. I now have normal far vision in my right eye, but I will need eyeglasses for reading.
I was due for a final-clearance check-up last Monday, but...

2. This past Sunday, my ex-wife, Lea, suddenly died of a massive and irremediable hæmorrhage in her liver. She had been ill with cirrhosis* for the past 20 years, but wouldn't tell anyone. She didn't even tell our daughter! Her death was a complete surprise, maybe even to her.
Our daughter, Deborah, quickly organized a simple, meaningful memorial service, and a graveside service too. All of our many mutual friends were there, many of whom were also Jean's friends. Lea and Jean had been close friends since 1965, and Lea and I have managed to maintain a close and supportive relationship since our separation.
It became difficult for me, when Lea was lowered into the earth. The finality was hard to bear. But Jean, and a close mutual friend, helped me to get through it all.

3. Now I'm going for that postponed, final, new-eye check-up. All is well, I think.

4. Then, toward the end of this week, I go to have the other eye done. (I'm glad I'm not a Buddhist: Two eyes are enough.)

When that's over with, I'll be back here in full force. Maybe next Saturday.

*You don't have to be a souse, to get cirrhosis of the liver. That would have been news to my father, who labored hard maintaining his alcoholism for 45 years, until he died of cirrhosis and emphysema.


----------



## paratrooper (Feb 1, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your ex-wife.

But, it sounds as if you are still basically in one piece. That's almost always a good thing.

Welcome back! :smt023


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Condolences for you and all concerned.

Sounds like a very busy and stressful couple of weeks (including the pending surgery). Take your time and get settled as much as possible; we'll still be here when you're ready to come back. 

You know what they say; "meatspace before cyberspace" (or something like that). :mrgreen:


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:smt1099 Yes indeed, alot going on, all my condolences.


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Sorry for your loss, and best wishes for a speedy recovery. 

We will be expecting a 'range report' on the new lenses, at your earliest convenience - even if it's only a 'dry fire' range session, to start with. Got to get back in the saddle, don't you know.


----------



## desertman (Aug 29, 2013)

Yeah, we missed you! Sorry for your loss and hope everything goes well.


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

hope things pick up for you Steve

sorry for her loss

glad you had the surgery right? better you can shoot 25-50 yards more accurately afte r both are done

happy holidays

welcome back

rob


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

I am sorry for your loss.
Hope it picks you up again.
Glad you are back.


----------



## pic (Nov 14, 2009)

:smt023


----------



## RK3369 (Aug 12, 2013)

Steve, sorry for your loss. On the brighter side, I just had both eyes done a week apart, one Sept 30th, the next Oct 7th. I've got 20/20 in both eyes now. Fantastic. Was pretty much 20/100 in each eye before the surgery. Glad it's done and things are so much better now. Have to wear readers for the computer but only 1.5 magnifiers. You'll be glad when the other one is done.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

Prayers for a speedy recovery both heart and body.


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Sorry for your loss Steve, hope you heal up quick.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Both eyes are now done, and the world looks...well...wonderful.
And, I can see my pistol's front sight! (I didn't think that it had one.)

That's the good news.
The bad news is that I have to wear glasses to read.
(Big effin' deal: I've _always_ had to wear glasses to read.)

My little Colt's Pocket Model has the same tiny sights as did very old 1911s. No, actually they're tinier.
But now I can see them clearly: Both rear and front sights are in focus, effortlessly.
Wow!

When the surgery was over, my eyes wouldn't focus together for a while, and I was seeing _three_ Jeans.
So I said, "Wow! Tonight's gonna be lots of fun! I've never done a four-way before!"
That's when Jean slapped me upside the head and my eyes started working together properly again.
I'm still trying to work out whether I'm disappointed or not.

Losing a good and supportive friend, even if she was my ex-wife, was both a shock and a great sorrow to both Jean and me.
We thank all of you for your good wishes and supportive thoughts. We needed your help, and we are glad to have received it.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> But now I can see them clearly: Both rear and front sights are in focus, effortlessly.


Now if you could only see the _Target_


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

Target?

There are_ targets_?

What? Where?


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

It's admirable that you and your Ex managed to maintain an amicable relationship. I suspect that is somewhat rare in the scheme of things. I'm sorry you lost someone that close to you. I lost both of my remaining cousins (mother's side) that I ever knew within three months of each other this year (July and October).

As for the eyes, I might be a candidate for cataract surgery next year... just maybe. How's your recovery?


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> ...As for the eyes, I might be a candidate for cataract surgery next year... just maybe. How's your recovery?


If your cataract removal surgery is done similarly to mine, _there is no recovery_!
You walk out under your own power, with a piece of tape keeping the affected eye closed. A few hours later, you remove the tape, and you can _see_!
Although there is no recovery time, you do have to apply drops to the affected eye, four times a day for a couple of weeks.

The only painful part is the injection which paralyzes the muscles which move your eye. But because a numbing drop is placed in your eye first, it's just a pin-prick, plus a feeling of pressure.
The preparation time is about two hours, most of it spent in waiting for chemicals to take effect.

The surgeon intrudes into the front part of your eye, destroys the natural lens with ultrasound, and vacuums the lens shards out, all at the same time. You feel absolutely nothing.
Then he (or she) inserts a plastic lens into the same space. The new lens is self-centering, and needs no adjustment.
The whole job takes less than 10 minutes!

You have two or three incisions in your eye, but they heal very quickly, usually without any complications.
The first eye's work was scary, since they're working on your _eye_, for God's sake. But the process was so well orchestrated that I was completely reassured. All of my questions were answered competently and completely, even while the surgeon was at work on me.
The second eye wasn't scary at all, since I already had confidence in the surgeon's capabilities. He and I passed eye-related jokes back and forth, while he worked.

Go to a surgery recommended by the best eye doctor in your area.
No worries, mate.


----------



## rustygun (Apr 8, 2013)

My grandma drove a cataract. She never needed surgery because of it.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

rustygun said:


> My grandma drove a cataract. She never needed surgery because of it.


She should have driven a Rincoln.


----------



## SouthernBoy (Jun 27, 2007)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> If your cataract removal surgery is done similarly to mine, _there is no recovery_!
> You walk out under your own power, with a piece of tape keeping the affected eye closed. A few hours later, you remove the tape, and you can _see_!
> Although there is no recovery time, you do have to apply drops to the affected eye, four times a day for a couple of weeks.
> 
> ...


Yeah, I imagine it's a bit weird having some surgeon work on your eye, with a scalpel, while you're wide awake looking at that cold, sharp tool get so close you lose focus on it. Kind of like being awake and semi-watching your vasectomy.

Thing is, my eyesight has improved as I have aged. I started to notice this in 2000 when I stopped wearing glasses when driving during the daytime, even though my license says "Restrictions" on it. And since then, it has even gotten better. My current prescription glasses are the weakest prescription available. However, I do use them at night when driving since light contrast is vastly reduced at night.


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

There are several good videos on YouTube showing actual cataract sugery. They seem scary until you realize the patient is not bothered at all. 

I watched both my parents have the procedure when they were in their 80's. The improvement in their vision was nothing less than amazing. I found myself looking forward to the time that I would be medicare eligible for the procedure. It is one of the few bonuses of aging. 

I finally got my wish. I had both eyes done this year. I had been wearing contacts AND reading glasses because of my 20/200 distance vision. Now I have 20/20 uncorrected distance vision and bunch of Walmart $10 dollar readers.


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

The new bionic man


----------



## TurboHonda (Aug 4, 2012)

tony pasley said:


> The new bionic man


I wish. All the rest of my parts have been degraded by age. I can see them more clearly, though.


----------



## Steve M1911A1 (Feb 6, 2008)

SouthernBoy said:


> Yeah, I imagine it's a bit weird having some surgeon work on your eye, with a scalpel, while you're wide awake looking at that cold, sharp tool get so close you lose focus on it...


That's just the, um, point: You cannot focus on what he's doing, or on his tools.
You see only a benign blur, either twilight darkness or moderately bright light. Nothing is distinct.
Further, the front of the eye does not carry sensory nerves, so you feel absolutely nothing.

Before work begins, you are given a local injection of a nerve sedative, so you can neither focus the eye that's being worked upon, nor move it about.

All of my fears were misplaced, and all my worries unnecessary.
And, the place that did the job on me serves good coffee and provides excellent snacks, for while you're waiting for the sedation to take full effect.

I now await my full-body transplant. They tell me that I can keep my eyes, if I want to.


----------



## BackyardCowboy (Aug 27, 2014)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> or moderately bright light.


Don't go to the light


Steve M1911A1 said:


> I now await my full-body transplant. They tell me that I can keep my eyes, if I want to.


Lose the ears


----------



## Bisley (Aug 24, 2008)

Steve M1911A1 said:


> ...I now await my full-body transplant. They tell me that I can keep my eyes, if I want to.


When they get that pesky spinal cord fusion worked out, I'm getting on the list, myself. They can just install my whole head on a 30 year old body (preferably male, since I'd be an extremely ugly woman) and I'll get used to the long ear-hair, semi deafness and graying hair.


----------

